# First 58 Gallon Vivarium Pics!!!



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I started with this custom 58 gallon tank. I couldnt find a lid for it so i custom build one. After numerous times of watching videos and going on forums, this is what it came out to be. I waited about a month until i got my first three Leucs. Three months after i decided to get another 3 leucs, but this time i pick up "chocolates". 

Before Pics:




























After:


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice! I just built my first as well, how do you like your leucs?! Also what are your temps and humidity staying around during the day?

Mark


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

tortoisekeeper said:


> I think it is beautiful!!!!


Thx  




mrfrogdude said:


> Very nice! I just built my first as well, how do you like your leucs?! Also what are your temps and humidity staying around during the day?
> 
> Mark


Thx Mark. They are active and i like how they arent shy. Theyre a amazing looking frog.. Humidity stays above 80% and right now its 99% humidity. Temperature wise its ranges between 70 to 83 during the day and then it drops to 68 at night. It is 77 right now


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I also had to quaratine the three chocolate leucs so they can get up to speed with their eating


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome tank. I like the way you created levels with the wood and still left open space in the front of the tank. Can't wait to see it grown in a bit. Leuc heaven for sure!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> Awesome tank. I like the way you created levels with the wood and still left open space in the front of the tank. Can't wait to see it grown in a bit. Leuc heaven for sure!


Thankss I learn so much from this tank since it was my first one ever built.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks really good from what I can see. Could you put up a large full tank shot?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Great looking tank. Just one word of caution: be careful when you trim the Diffenbachia, it has irritating sap. I've never used one in a dart viv, but I had some in a Polypedates dennysi tank and whenever they would break a leaf it would get on them and they were clearly uncomfortable. It took me a while to figure out what the problem was. They would rub themselves furiously, at first I thought they were shedding, then I got some of the sap on my hands when I was doing a little trimming and it all became clear. The leucs shouldn't be heavy enough to snap the leaves, but if yours are like mine then they will be crawling all in it, so just be aware when you trim. Good luck.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice vivarium! It looks much better than it did!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Overall Picture:


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I plan on doing this in my tank in the left corner..http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72499-10g-vert-semi-n00b-viv-pic-heavy.html









Nice tank man....I love the cliff/ledge


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice tank. I love the levels you created using the wood as an edge. Nicely done. I hope it works out for you. Again...nice job and look forward to more pics


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

The picture is a bit small so I can't tell, but are you only using gravel for substrate?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> The picture is a bit small so I can't tell, but are you only using gravel for substrate?


Lol, Nope. What i basically did was a false bottom and put gravel around the edges and a little on top. I forgot to put a divider so my substrate doesnt mix in with gravel, o well. But i put another two inches of substrate. I will post of my recent fixes.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I cant seem to make the pictures larger


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

wickerstone said:


> Very nice tank. I love the levels you created using the wood as an edge. Nicely done. I hope it works out for you. Again...nice job and look forward to more pics


Thx. I cant seem to make the pics larger. 



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Nice tank man....I love the cliff/ledge


Thx


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I decided to go on flickr and load my pics there and then i will upload them soon


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this big enough for you!!!!! ahah just messing


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Looks really good!!! Just curious (sorry if you said this somewhere) but is the whole bottom layer gravel or do you have a false bottom behind it? Just wondering cause if its all gravel that has to weigh A TON!! Lol

Beautiful tank regardless!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Feelin Froggy said:


> Looks really good!!! Just curious (sorry if you said this somewhere) but is the whole bottom layer gravel or do you have a false bottom behind it? Just wondering cause if its all gravel that has to weigh A TON!! Lol
> 
> Beautiful tank regardless!!


Thanks a lot!!!!!! There is a false bottom is behind the gravel. There is an inch of gravel on all sides and some on top of the false bottom. It does weigh a lot btw. 10 gallons of water plus gravel and everything else weighs a lot.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice tank.
I am now considering building a 50G vivarium for some leucs myself.
I already have the tree frog tank, so I can have the best of both worlds


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Updated tank. Most of the the ficus has taken over the tank. Moss is growing well. All 3 nominant luecs are about 10 months otw. Chocolate Luecs are about 7 months otw. No egg yet. Have not seen any of the chocolate luecs call, although there is calling. Overall im enjoying my luecs.













































I stop using my waterfall, which is shown in this pick above. Its pretty awesome having it run though.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

i like it very cool tank


----------



## Dr.frogthumb (Jan 1, 2019)

What kind of moss and backround plants did you use. That looks awsome with the drift wood and branches


----------

